# South FLA Craigslist :(



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

***giving away a German Shepard pure breed****

GOD PEOPLE SUCK!!


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

I couldn't get through all of it because of the horrible grammar and spelling crap


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

Hopefully this poor dog ends up someplace nicer than what it has now.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I decoded it I think


"It's a great dog she's about a year and some healthy ust needs some love and training the reason why I'm getting rid of is becauze I don't have were to keep her so plz if ur interested call me at 7873894449 damian."

What he meant to say is:
It's a great dog.
She's about a year and some.
Healthy, just needs some love and training.
The reason why I'm getting rid of her is because I don't have anywhere to keep her.
So please if you are interested call me at 

787-389-4449 Damian


----------

